# Mini Dayan+ mf8 4x4



## chicken9290 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ive been using the dayan 4x4 and i really like it a lot, but sometime i feel its too big. So is started wondering what it would be like to have a mini dayan 4x4.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought you were going to post that there was one _coming out_...the disappointment...it froze my "back-flip-of-joy" mid air and I landed on my noggin. Hard.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 12, 2011)

^same..... But my shengshous the right size for me.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 12, 2011)

I thought one came out...I would definitely buy one if there was a mini version


----------



## radmin (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been wanting a 6cm Dayan+MF8 4x4 since day one. That would be awesome!


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 12, 2011)

As with everyone else i thought it was an announcement too. the disappointment...


----------



## Vinny (Jul 12, 2011)

The Mf8 DaYan 4x4 is a bit awkward for me, so I have a Shengshou. It would be cool to have a mini Mf8 + DaYan 4x4. Maybe it would be cool if there were a good 4x4 under 6 cm.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you very muxh dor crushing a young lad'a dream...


----------



## ianography (Jul 12, 2011)

I couldn't care less about the size of the cube (considering I have pretty large hands), but considering that a lot of people would like it to be smaller, I voted yes.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow I though this was an announcement that it will be coming out, but anyway I Prbly would prefer the smaller version however I have pretty big hands so it doesn't matter that much, performance is more important.


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 12, 2011)

i think a priority before for it is to stop popping.


----------



## linglingli93 (Aug 13, 2011)

It looks like they actually have a dayan + mf8 mini 4x4!
http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=90&products_id=242


----------



## irontwig (Aug 13, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> i think a priority before for it is to stop popping.


 
The considerably longer "feet" of the wings will probably help with that.


----------



## MostEd (Aug 13, 2011)

cool something that i could take anywhere...


----------



## Tentacius (Aug 13, 2011)

Woah, that's nice! Small AND probably more pop-resistant. 
Does anyone have an idea, if/when this model will be avalable at some different shops?


----------



## champion (Aug 13, 2011)

linglingli93 said:


> It looks like they actually have a dayan + mf8 mini 4x4!
> http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=90&products_id=242


 
yes,we have a mini DaYan+MF8 4x4(6.0cm) sample with black body. We will make a turning test video and upload it onto my store soon. pls pay close attention ! thanks!-Champion


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 13, 2011)

Dang, this Champion cube store keeps getting better and better. I'm adding this to my buy list.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

linglingli93 said:


> It looks like they actually have a dayan + mf8 mini 4x4!
> http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=90&products_id=242



yeah i know this is crazy. i cant wait to get my hands on it


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 15, 2011)

I expected pictures and stuff dang it. :'(


----------



## MovingOnUp (Aug 15, 2011)

this is awesome. i totally want one. gonna sell my normal sized one if i get it though haha


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 16, 2011)

i love it, i want one, but i'd rather buy something that i need more


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 16, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> i think a priority before for it is to stop popping.


 
I concur


----------



## Leander Wyss (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi guys

is there a release date for the Dayan&MF8 4x4 mini? I know that 51morefun is already selling them, but I read that these are only exclusive manufacturer pieces, so when are the "real" ones coming out?

greez lw


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 13, 2011)

Leander Wyss said:


> Hi guys
> 
> is there a release date for the Dayan&MF8 4x4 mini? I know that 51morefun is already selling them, but I read that these are only exclusive manufacturer pieces, so when are the "real" ones coming out?
> 
> greez lw


 
According to HKnowstore, the 15th is the offical date.


----------



## calvinfan (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, actually, we have the Dayan&MF8 4x4 mini one day earlier.
We shall start to post the orders on 14th Sept, tomorrow.
Enjoy !


----------

